# Canara Pearlspot: Another Pair Spawn



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Of the ten Etroplus canarensis in this tank, three pairs have spawned within a day or two of one another. Here, a second pair is guarding their eggs, laid on a rock at the back of the tank. I removed the spawn from the first set of parents a couple of days ago for artificial hatching. The third pair is under a piece of driftwood with their eggs well sheltered. They all seem to be very attentive, albeit nervous little parents.


----------

